# Shadowplay und die Gameaufnahme



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. September 2015)

Heyho,

ich habe mal wieder nen kleines Problemchen.

Undzwar nutze ich, seitdem ich meine GTX 660 habe, zwischendurch auch Shadowplay. Ich würde echt gerne zwischendurch mal ein wenig Gameplay aufnehmen und vielleicht auch auf YouTube hochladen.
Mein Problem ist nun, dass Shadowplay auch den TS und die Musik, die ggf. im Hintergrund läuft, mit aufnehmen tut.

Meine Shadowplay-Einstellungen sehen so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts ne Möglichkeit, NUR die Ingamesound aufzunehmen? Es würde mir ja schon reichen, wenn ich irgendwie die Audiospuren trennen kann, damit wirklich nur der ingamesound übrig bleibt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. September 2015)

Geht dieser schalter nicht ? siehe Bild


----------



## Flaim (19. September 2015)

Mr_T0astbr0t schrieb:


> Es würde mir ja schon reichen, wenn ich irgendwie die Audiospuren trennen kann, damit wirklich nur der ingamesound übrig bleibt.



dafür benötigt man ein tool namens "Virtual Audio Cable".
du lässt davon 1 Line erzeugen, die im windows sound manager unter Wiedergabegeräten als Standardgerät einstellst.
unter Aufnahmegeräten doppelklickst du die Line1,
gehst zu Abhören,
setzt den haken bei "dieses gerät als wiedergabequelle verwenden" und
stellst als wiedergabequelle deine soundkarte ein.

unter TS stellst du deine soundkarte als wiedergabegerät ein. damit wirst nur du selber TS hören, ohne dass es in der Aufnahme enthalten sein wird.
grund dafür ist, dass shadowplay nur die als standardgerät ausgewählte quelle aufzeichnet, die eingestellte Line wird aber nur vom spiel verwendet wenn alles richtig eingestellt wird.
damit man sie selber hören kann wird sie an die soundkarte wiedergegeben.

wenn du nun musik hören, sie aber nicht aufzeichnen willst wird es tricky, da es auf den player ankommt.
standardmäßig wird auf das standardwiedergabegerät ausgegeben. einige player erlauben aber das wiedergabegerät selbst auszuwählen, z.b. aimp.

wenn du in fortgeschrittene aufzeichnung einsteigen und wirklich alles in separat editierbaren track aufzeichnen willst, dann kommst du nicht drum rum ein anderes aufnahmetool zu nehmen, z.b. dxtory.
dafür werden dann mehr lines von virtual audio cable benötigt und alle separat aufzuzeichnenden audioquellen müssen auf diese entsprechend justiert werden.


edit:
hab mein wissen dazu in diesem guide angeeignet.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. September 2015)

@Schumi: Dann nimmt er ja mein Mikrofon mit auf, das ist ja noch schlimmer. 

@Flaim: Danke  Ich werds mir mal anschauen.


----------



## ziruam (20. September 2015)

Ich kann dir nur so viel sagen, dass ShadowPlay Skype/TS immer mit aufnimmt. Such dir ein Programm, mit dem du auswählen kannst, welche Tonspuren aufgenommen werden sollen, wie zB Dxtory


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. September 2015)

@ziruam:
Soweit bin ich schon. Der Tipp von Flaim könnte schon helfen, nur mit ner GTX660 werde ich auch mit DXTory nicht flüssig aufnehmen können, deswegen will ich ja die, eingebaute und kostenlose, Funktion der GTX nutzen. Ausser natürlich du hast noch eine Grafikkarte über, die das schafft.


----------

